# New coding alerts



## nneecole (Jan 8, 2010)

Is there a web site (or maybe this one) that I can suscribe to, so when changes are made to cpt codes or icd-9 codes I will get an email. I always feel like I am out of the loop. Thank you.


----------



## jjhamer1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Coding Changes*

If you are a member of AAPC, the best and least expensive update information is the monthly Coding Edge magazine you receive with your membership. 
     The December 2009 issue is an amazing overview of the changes in CPT coding reage 26-28. If you do not have an issue, contact the AAPC for a copy. The article covers E/M coding, and the changes implemented...also resequencing codes, and how they will appear in your CPT, and how to reference them correctly.
     Coding Edge issues, along with EdgeBlast is an inexpensive way to obtain many of the CEU's you will need also.
     Happy Coding!!


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Jan 9, 2010)

*A website I like*

I really like www.ericacodes.com  Click on the "links" tab.  There are links to a lot of different sources to keep current on issues.  


*********************
PB


----------

